# Wanted !!!! Parrot play stand !!



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

hi all, 
i have an african grey parrot (harly) she comes out of her cage everyday for a fly and would love a play stand does anyone know of any goin cheap ish !!!!!! 
: victory:


----------

